# Post-Tour Chatter



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

Let's chat.

Cav looked trimmer than ever, but somehow lost on the stage he owns. 

Kittel bookends the tour, which is cool.

Alp d'Huez isn't bad. The road they used after cresting the first time is. I am surprised nobody was seriously injured on that thing. But it was nice seeing pros riding a surface that looks like the majority of the roads around here.

Having a mountain stage as the penultimate stage makes for an exiting ending for those watching more than GC. 

TeeJay and Quintana will be fun to watch. 

The ceremony was pretty cool, and Froome had a nice lil jab at the press.


----------



## Old Man (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, Sky did as much as they could to make this one of the most boring tours ever. However, the other teams and riders, the new route's, and the evening finale saved the race. I was skeptical, but I really liked the late finish. Froome should have dubstepped to the Arc de Triomphe show...


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Old Man said:


> Well, Sky did as much as they could to make this one of the most boring tours ever. However, the other teams and riders, the new route's, and the evening finale saved the race. I was skeptical, but I really liked the late finish. Froome should have dubstepped to the Arc de Triomphe show...


One of the best recent Tours. Froome showed a lot of class on the podium, Wiggins showed none by not showing up (all the previous tour winners were invited). In general, and chemistry notwithstanding, I think things are looking up for this race. We have a new climbing star with Quintana, Cav can't lord it over the sprinters the way he has done in the past. The old guard of Contador, Schleck and Evans are on their way out and the organisers came up with a challenging parcours and novel ending. 

Man of the tour? Well it's Froome's victory but my hat goes off to Geraint Evans, he rode through agony for his team with a fractured pelvis after his day one crash. Yep, 3000 kilometres with a broken bottom. Beat that, Jens.

Edit: (On reflection Jens beating Geraint Evan's bottom is probably something no-one needs to see)

I'll be back home in Leeds for the 101st next year. That will be something else.

Cheers!


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Probably not gonna happen, but I hope they have an ITT as the last stage in the Champs Elysees in the next TDF.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Can't wait to see who the next insta-star Sky puts forward next year. There is some second tier water grabber who will be their next super Lt. as well.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm pretty sure Froome is originally from Kenya. 





Fun TdF this year. Very enjoyable.


----------



## bluelena69 (Apr 19, 2005)

I'd like to see an entire Tour with no ITTs


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

A lot of young riders really showcased themselves at this year's race - they will be interesting to follow. There seems to be a changing of the guard in full progress - I only hope it isn't just fresh faces doing the same old song and dance.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Seeing Quintana take 2nd in the GC, and the White and Polka Dot jerseys was great. Partly because he's simply a great rider, but also because people of his heritage have been oppressed in Latin American culture for years. Indigenous people are often looked at as second class citizens in Latin America, so it was just great to see Quintana up there so many times. :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

SFTifoso said:


> Seeing Quintana take 2nd in the GC, and the White and Polka Dot jerseys was great. Partly because he's simply a great rider, but also because people of his heritage have been oppressed in Latin American culture for years. Indigenous people are often looked at as second class citizens in Latin America, so it was just great to see Quintana up there so many times. :thumbsup:


Interesting point. We often forget what a great leveler sport can be. As cycling becomes less Euro-centric, we can look forward to more of the same I hope. In the States people like Jackie Robinson are lionized for helping to break color barriers - but it seems almost every nation has it's cultural or ethnic underclass and cycling has it's roots in this group of people - Quintana's family suffers discrimination and the financial effects of that discrimination - perhaps his career in cycling will help in some way? We can hope.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Old Man said:


> Well, Sky did as much as they could to make this one of the most boring tours ever...


If that was their goal, they failed miserably, IMO.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

I watched less than previous years--darn work gets in the way sometimes.

I thought it was a really great tour--and I am heartened by the number of young riders who were in the mix. To see Quintana gap Froome on the last climb was fabulous...

I'll be tuning in next year...


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

TirePopper said:


> This morning I thought I would see what the chatter was, and of course, some fool has to bring his PC BS to a place where it is not needed. What does all this have to do with cycling ?


dude, you need to move on. 11 posts and i'm already tired of your crap.


----------



## Uphill70 (May 11, 2013)

I thought Quintana was amazing, and really enjoyed watching Jens Voigt - the guy has a lot of heart. I knew he wouldn't be able to hang on yesterday but I was screaming at my TV cheering him on.
I am waiting for someone to make a Froome bobble head ...


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Old Man said:


> Well, Sky did as much as they could to make this one of the most boring tours ever.


You've been watching 2012 reruns.... The 2013 Tour was effin awesome


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I enjoyed the Tour this year. I couldn't really get behind Froome and cheer for him, I was at times wishing even Contador would win a stage to spice things up. I watched every stage on DVR except the time trial stages, I agree about not having them is a good thing. Of course it's a good measure of a riders all around abilities, but... there was a nice mix of stage winners, I for one hate the sprint wins and the lead-out trains blah blah blah.

The mountain stages are my favorite, just wish they could have more mountain top finishes instead of leaving enough room at the end for the peleton to consolidate again and sprint for it. Maybe more stages would be won by solo breakaways in that type of stage.

I was thinking last night when Froome made his comment about his win "standing the test of time" that I hope we don't have any negatives pop up to ruin the 100th edition after the fact. The ceremony was pretty cool, I'd have loved to have seen it in person. I always mourn the end of the Tour, now there's nothing to watch on t.v. to inspire me for a while


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

quintana looked like paul simon.


















still crazy, after all these years.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

SFTifoso said:


> Seeing Quintana take 2nd in the GC, and the White and Polka Dot jerseys was great. Partly because he's simply a great rider, but also because people of his heritage have been oppressed in Latin American culture for years. Indigenous people are often looked at as second class citizens in Latin America, so it was just great to see Quintana up there so many times. :thumbsup:


I too enjoyed watching him and was so happy for his wins. He seems like a little go-getter type of guy. I hope to see him wearing yellow in a future Tour.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

sir duke said:


> Geraint Evans, he rode through agony for his team with a fractured pelvis after his day one crash. Yep, 3000 kilometres with a broken bottom.


And that is how I felt about Ryder, who was riding with a rib that was broken in the front where the breathing muscles are attached, which caused horrible pain with every breath from the 1st stage.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

So stoked that Quintana took 2 jerseys. When he retires from cycling he should go on the Poker tour.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

sir duke said:


> Geraint Evans


Who's he?


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

TirePopper said:


> This morning I thought I would see what the chatter was, and of course, some fool has to bring his PC BS to a place where it is not needed. What does all this have to do with cycling ?


This morning you thought..? I somehow doubt it.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> Who's he?



Cadel's more talented little brother...


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

sir duke said:


> Man of the tour? Well it's Froome's victory but my hat goes off to Geraint Evans, he rode through agony for his team with a fractured pelvis after his day one crash. Yep, 3000 kilometres with a broken bottom. Beat that, Jens.
> 
> Edit: (On reflection Jens beating Geraint Evan's bottom is probably something no-one needs to see)
> 
> Cheers!


It's Geraint Thomas, and indeed he rode bravely in this Tour.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

PaxRomana said:


> It's Geraint Thomas, and indeed he rode bravely in this Tour.


So it is. I called him Geraint Evans 2 years ago when I posted a photo of the Sky boys in Paris. I was born just across the Severn from Wales so I should really know better.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

felt weird to not be able to watch a stage this morning while getting ready for work...

boring...??? nah, there was LOTS to like about this TdF...

Nairo was a hoot, Sagan was solid, Jens gave us old people inspiration, Conti and Cav didn't prevail...

all good stuff.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

dnice said:


> dude, you need to move on. 11 posts and i'm already tired of your crap.


Has a right to an opinion.
Suspected Troll (TirePopper): There's always the ignore option. I'll wait and see if TP can contribute anything positive first.
The same holds true for TP - he doesn't like my post - he's welcome to put me on ignore. Free will - that's kinda PC too I guess. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

This about sums it up for me:

10 Conclusions From The 2013 Tour De France | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> This about sums it up for me:
> 
> 10 Conclusions From The 2013 Tour De France | Cyclingnews.com


Agreed, a pretty good summary. The only point I would contest is how it downplayed Riblon's historic stage victory - it was the Queen stage of the race! Also, the French have not dominated this race for many years - but they challenged for KOM and had many good placeings in various stages. If Voeckler is all you think about - then it was a bad race for France - otherwise not so bad.


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Cav's back wheel comes off the ground from a pot hole in the last few feet of the final sprint. Doubt it set him back from winning, but is sure was a nasty hit for both his front wheel and back wheel. See the point of 3hr 55:33 on the video clock in the finish replay.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

MRM1 said:


> Cav's back wheel comes off the ground from a pot hole in the last few feet of the final sprint. Doubt it set up back from winning, but is sure was a nasty hit for both his front wheel and back wheel. See the point of 3hr 55:33 on the video clock in the finish replay.


Cav's wheels got popped of the ground because of the air turbulence created by Kittel who was ahead of him


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

PaxRomana said:


> It's Geraint Thomas,


He's Geraint Evans' cousin.


----------



## bluelena69 (Apr 19, 2005)

The "PC-BS" that is Quintana's story has plenty to do with cycling. Cycling is historically a working man's sport, the history of which is marked by many stories such as those resembling Quintana's. However, its been awhile since we have seen a story as good as Quitana's. If you are offput and/or cannot comprehend the inherent beauty of the success of someone like Quintana, then your lizard brain obviously cannot comprehend or you simply don't care about the depth of pain and impoverishment experienced by people around the world. It must be a sad existence to be so hateful.

In cycling, we should definitely celebrate the ability to support such a story, especially since much of the sport is followed by Freds riding around on Di-2. Cycling isn't inherently the most accessible sport from a financial perspective and, as such, stories such as Quintana's should be welcomed and embraced.

If you are tired of "PC BS" then there are plenty who likely sympathize with you on Town Hall or the Fox News Channel forums.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I agree. And I've been surprised that not one article I have read mentions that Quintana's indigenous heritage.



SFTifoso said:


> Seeing Quintana take 2nd in the GC, and the White and Polka Dot jerseys was great. Partly because he's simply a great rider, but also because people of his heritage have been oppressed in Latin American culture for years. Indigenous people are often looked at as second class citizens in Latin America, so it was just great to see Quintana up there so many times. :thumbsup:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Any failure to appreciate Quintana's story reveals a failure to understand the social history of cycling. In the early days, when bikes didn't cost what a Columbian farm-hand makes in a whole year - cycling was the sport of the sons of European farmhands and factory workers - whose bikes were the only transportation they could afford. Put kids on bikes and a race is not far away. Quintana's story recalls these roots. The fact that it repeats itself elsewhere than Europe only reveals the universal appeal of bike racing.

So yes, his story has a lot to do with cycling.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

LostViking said:


> Agreed, a pretty good summary. The only point I would contest is how it downplayed Riblon's historic stage victory - it was the Queen stage of the race! Also, the French have not dominated this race for many years - but they challenged for KOM and had many good placeings in various stages. If Voeckler is all you think about - then it was a bad race for France - otherwise not so bad.


I really got to agree with this. France has a lot of younger riders that will give them hope. Rolland was certainly in the mix and if he gets a little better at the larger mountain stages he will be in the mix for the KOM. Bardet finished 4th in the white jersey so he has a good future as well. 


No talk of Talansky? Rode a pretty quiet race until the last week and then he climbed his way into the top 10. Very good ride for him. Tejay was a huge disappointment. 

I was really surprised at how good this years route was. There was very little in the terms of fencing (scary stuff!!!) and the roads were rather good. Im not sure what to expect for next year.


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Even though I don't believe that Sky is clean I did really enjoy the tour.

My favorite stage was Alp de Huez, one of the best stages in years! Complete with come from behind French stage winner in the last K's and the battle of the GC contenders.. And the fans, especially the Dutch corner!!

I loved finally seeing a PURE climber in Quintana and it is great to have a Columbian back in the dots.. 

The first week it was nice to see Orica-GreenEDGE and the team spirit they seemed to have. 

The last stage the French out did themselve's it was wonderful to watch. 

I also loved the wheelies from Peter Sagon!!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

for me, the tour started the day the echelons formed. up until then it was all about the orica green edge bus. once those echelons formed, we started to see some great racing, and great tactics. this year we saw less "protect the lead" and more flat-out racing. 

i agree, the french rode a fine race. yes, they only took one stage, but how many did americans win? it was good to see voeckler outta the prime spotlight and open things up for other french riders.

thats another thing i like about cycling. you can root for riders, teams and countries.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Quintana was impressive.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

SFTifoso said:


> Probably not gonna happen, but I hope they have an ITT as the last stage in the Champs Elysees in the next TDF.


How anticlimactic would that be, when a great TT rider comes into the last stage with a 5 minute plus lead in the GC?

Other than 1989, has the podium ever been decided on that last stage ITT?


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

charlox5 said:


> Quintana was impressive.


Very Very


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

jorgy said:


> I agree. _And I've been surprised that not one article I have read mentions that Quintana's indigenous heritage._


Seriously?

That surprises me, too.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

MRM1 said:


> Very Very


And speaking from a purely girly perspective...he's (Quintana) adorable.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

Here you can read more about Quintana written by a Colombian.

Cycling Inquisition

I'm very happy to see his success. His story is one of hard work and reflects the difficulties a lot of people go through in Latin America, indigenous or not.

Now, if we could only have a Mexican up there. It's been long since Raul Alcala and Miguel Arroyo.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

mpre53 said:


> How anticlimactic would that be, when a great TT rider comes into the last stage with a 5 minute plus lead in the GC?
> 
> Other than 1989, has the podium ever been decided on that last stage ITT?


2011, Cadel took it from Andy.


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

I was very enthralled by Quintana's performance overall and especially his stage win. Having just returned from Peru just before the Tour started, I had fresh in my mind having seen very many indigenous kids there riding their bikes up those spectacular climbs in the Andes going to school or wherever they were going and wondering if any of these kids know about cycling or if they even realized what they could do with their legs in competition. I got emotional. 

My favorite moments from this Tour include Riblon's stage win, the emergence of Kittel and the twilight finish. 

Also, along with Froome's performance, which I believe was clean, was his emphatic statement at the end of his speech that his yellow jersey would stand the test of time. Although it went by without remarks from the commentators, to me it was a challenge to anyone to put up or shut up about his methods. Considering Armstrong's hubris and flaming descent, etc, it was a pretty powerful statement made either by as big a fool or a true champion.


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Here you can read more about Quintana written by a Colombian.
> 
> Cycling Inquisition
> 
> ...


great article and cool blog, as well. thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

Also, I forgot to mention the biggest lowlight for me was the way some of the "fans" were annoying the cr*p out of the riders and me. I've only been watching for three years...has it always been like that? I really liked the vid of that one clown getting tripped. I also saw one guy try to push a clown into a rider. Dam.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Here you can read more about Quintana written by a Colombian.
> 
> Cycling Inquisition
> 
> ...


awesome story


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Anytime I can sit and have a coffee in am and watch the sport I love for three weeks......I am pretty dang happy, I enjoyed the Tour this year. Lots of fresh faces form all over the world that we'll definitely see in the future. Now, go ride your bike and be nice.


----------



## bballr4567 (Jul 17, 2012)

cycmike said:


> Also, I forgot to mention the biggest lowlight for me was the way some of the "fans" were annoying the cr*p out of the riders and me. I've only been watching for three years...has it always been like that? I really liked the vid of that one clown getting tripped. I also saw one guy try to push a clown into a rider. Dam.


I know a lot of people hate on Froome but the arm chop he gave to that one guy on stage 20 (I think it was) was freaking classic.


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

Ridin'Sorra said:


> Here you can read more about Quintana written by a Colombian.
> 
> Cycling Inquisition
> 
> ...


True. We need to get kids of all backgrounds on bikes. This sport is about the size of your heart (figuratively and literally), not the size of your wallet.


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

bballr4567 said:


> I know a lot of people hate on Froome but the arm chop he gave to that one guy on stage 20 (I think it was) was freaking classic.


My opinion of Froome went up significantly when I saw him nearly knock that buffoon off the road!


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

deviousalex said:


> 2011, Cadel took it from Andy.


How could I forget? :lol: I'm getting too old.

Years when the yellow is sewn up, the final stage sprint would be more meaningful and entertaining.


----------

